
Illustrated guide to AoC 2019 Day 14 - alexdsmartins
https://asmartins.com/blog/rocket-fuel/
======
alexdsmartins
A look at day 14 of Advent of Code 2019. A step-by-step approach ot the
problem using Python. We will explore different approaches and use methods
such as: topological ordering, bisect and secant method.

